# Bolens 1220 shifter problems



## Gotzblues (Mar 18, 2012)

I just purchased a bolens 1220. I am having problems with the shifter. It has come out of place and does not move the shifting levers. I can get back in place but can only make the transmission shift into forward and reverse. Actually getting it into any one of them gears takes a lot of shoving and pushing the shifting lever. I need to know how to align the shifting rods up to get the shifter to work again

Denny


----------

